# The seeds of Heresy



## Captain Sor Talgron (Sep 10, 2010)

*Part I*

'Some say, they turned traitor, some say they still fight in the Emperors name. Others say they disbanded, more say they still operate as a whole. 
The truth is... No one knows.


**********​ 
He stood with his back against the wall, peering through the crack in the doorway overlooking the Senators office, his privacy glass had been tinted for the past twenty minutes, which meant the Senator was busy discussing tender matters.

‘What the fuck am I doing here?!’ he thought to himself as sweat started to drip down the side of his brow. He took a deep breath and tried to steady his nerves, out of the blue his attention focused quickly on the door handle of the Senators office as it moved downwards.

‘Now’s the time!’ he thought to himself, he managed to steady his breathing and keep his heart beat steady. His hand gripped firmly on his pistol, his eyes scanned the hallway for any potential threats, any witnesses.

Out stepped one of the Senators Bodyguards, he was a tall man. Athletic build, shaven head and a grim expression upon his face. Despite his duties his body posture was completely relaxed, he didn’t even scan the room as we walked out turning his head back in the office as he held the door open for the Senator.

The second person to walk out was Senator Grachus, grey hair and a balding slightly on top. He had a fairly frail stature even with his Adepts robe on, despite this however Senator Grachus was one of the most powerful Senator within the system and a high ranking official within the Adeptus Terra. It was said that he had an Astartes Chapter on the payroll as it were. 

The next person to walk out was a woman, Myra Kendell. The Senators personal aide and also his mistress. A fairly pretty woman, mid thirties but with a few minor surgeries had kept a youthful look. Her brownish blonde hair was kept in a tight bun and, her grey suit showed off her sensual figure, her white shirt just unbuttoned enough to give a good view of her cleavage.

He waited until the three of them were within twenty paces of his hiding spot, as soon as he felt they were close enough, he opened the door and side stepped smoothly, raising his pistol. 

The smooth motion was too quick for the bodyguard to react, one bullet penetrated his cranium, the next into his throat. The silencer on his pistol allowed very little noise for the discharge. Before they knew it the bodyguard slumped down on the floor, dead as a blood was gushing out of his throat.

The Senator looked at him in both confusion and terror, ‘Marcus!’ he mouthed the words. Before he knew it a knife had appeared out of nowhere and slit his throat, the Senator grabbed his throat as blood spurted out and he made a gurgling noise as he tried desperately to breathe and shout out.

He stood there perplexed by what he had witnessed, assuming that he would have to kill the aide as well; as it turned out she was in on the assassination. ‘We’ll don’t just stand there… help me with his body!’ she said as if she was annoyed. 

‘What… I thought…’ he said still confused but hurried to help the woman with the Senators body. 
‘Never mind what you thought, we need to grab a sample of the Senators blood…’ Kendell said as she scooped up the Senators blood in a small pipette and then drained it into a small glass tube. 

Marcus’s vox bead crackled into life, ‘Kill her once she’s given you the tube, then place your gun in the Bodyguards hand, then take his weapon,’ said a deep whispery voice.

‘Here take this…’ Kendell said as she passed him the tube, Marcus took hold of the tube and hesitating on his orders. ‘What?’ Kendell said as she looked up at him, now realising he was staring at her. It quickly dawned on her and look of fear plastered across her face at her immediate doom.

‘No… No! They promised!’ she protested as she back away from him in terror. The fear on her face made Marcus’s adrenaline pump, he knew he had to do it know she knew what his orders were. He raised his pistol again and shot her between her pretty eyes. He stood over her body and watched as the life drained out of her, ‘I wonder when they will decide to dispose of me…’ he thought to himself. 

He quickly swapped guns with the dead Bodyguard and clicked his vox bead, ‘It’s done…’ he said. 
‘Top of the building, there’s a small Transporter waiting to pick you up,’ replied the deep whispery voice. 

Like the voice had said, there was a small Transporter ship waiting for him atop the building, its landing ramps lowered exposing the small cargo hull, with a lone man in all black combat fatigues waiting for him. Marcus walked over cautiously, his hand waiting in anticipation to grab the pistol holstered at the back of his trouser waist.

The man gave a gleaming smile, showing perfectly straight white teeth, ‘No need to be scared my friend; you have you done well. They won’t want to kill you…’

‘How do I know that for sure?’ he said eyeing the man.

‘Because they have another job for you, my friend…’ the man replied and turned to sit down on one of the benches strapped to the walls of the cargo hull, he patted the spot next to him and smiled again. Marcus had no choice but to board the small ship, his fate would await him soon enough. 


The journey in the small Transport ship was quick and in silence, the smiling man had not bothered to say anything to him throughout their short trip. The ship left the planet and flew behind the orbiting moon, and entering the embarkation deck of a small interstellar trade frigate. 

‘Come my friend, we have much to discuss…’ the smiling man said as he got up and waited for the landing ramps to lower. ‘Where are we?’ Marcus asked.
‘The Glorious Abyss’ the man replied, ‘belongs to the Meridian Trading Corporation.’

‘You mean… a trading corporation is holding me to ransom to carry out their assassination mission?!’ he said vexed.

The man chuckled, ‘You’ll see my friend…’ Marcus was definitely not amused his facial expression was one utter loathing of the man. As the landing ramps lowered, he was exposed to a cavernous embarkation deck, the ship was bigger than it looked from space. Two columns of men positioned either side of the ramp dressed in similar all black combat fatigues lined the way, they were all stood to attention with a golden armoured warrior stood at the head.

Marcus looked on in awe of the towering warrior as he approached, a red scarlet plume cascaded from his high helm with an eagle emblazoned across the face section, green lenses stared coldly back at him. His armour had intricate designs all over, and a red cape hung regally across his broad shoulders. The warrior was carrying what looked like a spear with a bolter on the end of it. 

Marcus’s companion on the way here, the smiling man who stood next to him knelt on one knee, ‘Lord… he has completed the task appointed to him.’

The warrior said nothing for several moments, merely observing Marcus coldly, his body language was neutral. After several moments of intense silence and scrutiny, the warrior went to take off his helmet, revealing a bald shaven head. His dark brown eyes were piercing and his face grim.

‘Marcus Hyross, welcome aboard ‘The Glorious Abyss…’ I am Captain Ingo Peck.’


----------



## Captain Sor Talgron (Sep 10, 2010)

*Part II*​
The journey to his private quarters or cell was in total silence as his travel companion aboard the small transporter led the way. The frigate was fairly large, with at least over seventy decks. The ship itself was a buzz with life and activity, as men, women and servitors marched along the lengths of its corridors.

Marcus’s quarters were deep within the bowels of the ship, the quarters were more like a cell, four by four meter with a single bed, cupboard, wash basin and mirror. The walls were bare metal and a single strobe light illuminated the room. He felt as if he was back to being a squaddie in an Imperial Army Regiment instead of a highly paid private bodyguard.

He shook his head both in confusion and dismay; ‘what the fuck am I doing here…’ he said to himself. 
‘It’ll be alright my friend, you’ll get used to it, I’m Captain Franco by the way,’ the man said smiling.
‘Alright?! You force me to kill my client who happens to pay my wages and then you kidnap me and fling me out to the stars! How the hell is this supposed to be alright?’ Marcus burst out in a rage, standing with his face inches from Franco’s, the Captain was slightly taller than him so he found himself staring at his mouth.

‘I suggest you sit down and relax my friend before something bad happens,’ Fanco said still smiling though his eyes now looked threatening. 
Marcus did not feel intimidated in the slightest, he had been in some of the bloodiest hand to hand combats in some of the most dangerous battlefields in the Galaxy, and he remained where he was and stood his ground keeping his eyes firmly fixed on Franco’s.

‘I’ve read your report, you’re a very experienced soldier, no wonder you were very well paid by the Senator. But it’s not me that you’ve got to worry about Friend, its Captain Peck. I’m sure you don’t want to have to deal with a Custode… Emperors elite bodyguard and all…’

Marcus remembered the sheer size of the Custode that stood before him only an hour ago. He was big, slightly bigger than an Astartes and Marcus had witnessed how lethal they were. But the thought of one of the God Emperors bodyguards out here in the middle of nowhere on some backwater planet didn’t make sense.

‘Alright... say you are right and Peck is a Custode, what the hell would one of the God Emperors bodyguard be doing out here?!! Well?’ Marcus said flinging his arm out in exaggeration.

‘You’ve been recruited as part of Section 6 whether you like it or not… ‘Special Forces operating under the direct command of the Emperor himself, we are both intelligence and field operatives, you are obligated by the Emperor himself!’ the last words were emphasized and Marcus knew that was the end of the discussion as Franco slammed the door of the cell behind him on his way out.

During the course of six weeks, Marcus had found himself undergoing intense and rigorous training, despite having been a highly paid bodyguard and kept himself in good physical condition, the training was harder than any he had undergone before, and under the direct scrutiny of Captain Ingo Pech who watched from a balcony over looking the drill halls.

There were a couple hundred men and women training at the same time, each and everyone from different military background. Some had been bodyguards like Marcus, others were still in the Imperial Army always from special forces background. It seemed Section 6 were recruiting nothing but the best of what he considered normal humans. 

Franco had retained his friendliness to Marcus and had introduced him to some of the other soldiers, who happened to be in Franco’s team so Marcus guessed he would be selected to be the new boy in their squad.

The squad consisted of four others, Andreas was a big muscular man, tattoos all over, crew cut to go with the hard man image we was trying to portray. He had fought on Cadia for over a decade, Marcus knew of Cadia’s fearsome reputation from the countless wars that had raged over the planet both from inside and from the Eye of Terror. ‘You’re not Cadian born however are you?’ Marcus asked him during one training session. Andreas smiled; ‘No I was brought in from the nearby system of Calgras.’

The second member of the team was Verkoya, Petrov Verkoya. He was Death Korps of Krieg and a true son with his pale white skin, jet black hair and fairly gaunt features. Verkoya’s stature was smaller than Andreas but he showed an inner strength, one which was unbreakable in his loyalty and sense of duty. His true weapon was his relentlessness, coming from a harsh environment like Krieg and strong warrior breeding helped in building this man into a strong resilient warrior. 

The third person was Serena McKoy, Marcus had to actually ask her which regiment she hailed from; ‘Tanith.. First and only,’ she replied with a look of utter misery upon her face. ‘Leave her, shes still not used to being apart from her regiment,’ Captain Franco said once during a harsh hand to hand combat training session. Serena was a fairly beautiful woman, which was uncommon amongst the women aboard the ship. They were either very butch or heavily scarred and battle worn. Her blond hair was cut into a short stylish bob, and her dazzling blue eyes were enough to capture any mans attention. To make the attraction even worse, her body was slender and curves in all the right places and gorgeous thick red kissable lips.

The Fourth member was Hylas Selassie, his skin was as black as coal, and his dark brown eyes were piercing and stern. His body was large and each muscle on his body was heavily defined, his big stature came with a big ego. Marcus suspected that Hylas had come under some genehancement for his physical build. Selassie came from Nocturne XVIII Regiment, Nocturne the home world of the Salamanders Chapter. His regiment travelled with the Salamanders when ever they were embarking upon a world wide campaign. Selassie had often commented how the training sessions were not tough enough and on several occasions referred to the Salamanders training rituals.

Despite the difference in military background Marcus found himself comfortable amongst his new comrades, each one as he had found had been unwilling initially to leave their regiment or planet, some had been black mailed or threatened, others coaxed by superiors in their regiment. One man from another company had even been kidnapped in the middle of the night. However each and everyone of them had come to terms that they had no other choice once they had been selected to join. Many of the Captains within Section 6 had repeatedly shouted it was their obligation to the God Emperor during the training sessions.

‘When are we going to see some action?!’ asked Selassie one morning over the communal breakfast, his biceps bulging from an early morning gym session, the sweat still gleaming on his black skin and shaved head.

‘It’ll come soon enough big man’ Andreas replied with a smile, Marcus could see he too was itching for some action. Captain Franco said nothing, merely carrying on eating his morning gruel, he seemed to deep in thought.

‘We’ve been doing nothing but train, train and more training! I wanna kill some Emperor forsaken heretic soon!’ Selassie said pounding his fist on the table.

‘Carry on with an ego like that my friend and you’ll be killed five minutes into an assault,’ Verkoya said with a sadistic gleam in his eye. Selassie raised an eyebrow, ‘Is that a challenge Verkoya?!’

Verkoya chuckled, ‘Big man, big ego! Little brain!’ Verkoya’s taunt had enraged Selassie who was now outstretched trying to grab at him, with Marcus and Andreas holding him back, ‘You just wait little man!’ Selassie spat in rage.

‘Verkoya laughed even more, ‘Look at you, needing your little girlfriends to hold you back!’

‘Enough!’ Franco shouted as he stood up from the table. Everyone in the mess hall turned around to see what the commotion was. ‘I will not have you lot disrespect me in front of the other Captains! Now settle down or I will put you down!’ Marcus had initially not felt intimidated by Captain Franco but seeing his combat abilities during training session had showed that Franco was a very intelligent fighter. He was not the strongest or the fastest, his skill lay in quickly analysing his opponent’s strengths, weaknesses and brought enough force and pressure on key points to submit his enemy. 

Selassie sat back down death staring Verkoya, whilst Verkoya kept his head down and looked at his breakfast gruel. Marcus saw Andreas put his head down to and continue eating, Andreas had learnt the painful way of not listening to Franco’s orders, where during one hand to hand combat sessions Franco had taken Andreas’s arm and broke it in three places after he pushed the Captain in an argument. 

Franco’s friendliness was genuine and he was hard to push into anger but once unleashed he was an utter and devastating beast of a warrior. Highly skilled and very intelligent, no wonder Section 6 recruited him, Marcus was secretly glad he didn’t push the Captain that much upon his first encounter. 

‘Now once you’ve all finished your little squabble, we have actually been assigned a mission, we’re heading to Gresnov. It’s a death world, temperatures far below freezing.
‘You might want to sit this one out Selassie,’ Verkoya said with a grin. Selassie raised an eye brow and looked at him with utter loathing but continued to listen. 

‘We’re looking to attack the base situated there… and they will be very very hostile,’ Franco said looking each and everyone in the eye.

‘I don’t care how hostile we just need some action!’ Andreas said confidently.

‘We’re talking Astartes hostile…’ Franco said, shaking his head.

Everyone’s mouth dropped to the floor, each of them were tough and trained extensively, but the Astartes were the Emperors elite. An entire chapter could conquer a planet or even a whole system on their own if they were that ambitious.

‘Any reasons?’ Serena asked, breaking her quiet presence amongst the group.

Franco shook his head; ‘We never ask questions, it comes directly from the Inner Sanctum on Terra.’ Marcus knew what that meant, it meant keep your mouth shut and do exactly as you’re told because this comes from the top of the top, The God Emperor himself despite being entombed in the Golden Throne for more than ten thousand years.


----------



## Thousandthson (May 17, 2010)

Good story m8, hopefully we'll get more of it!


----------



## Captain Sor Talgron (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback mate, dont think many people are interested in the story but never mind.

******
*Part III*​ 
The Astartes base on Gresnov was situated on the side of a snow covered mountain, overlooking the planets Capital City of Novgorod below. Luckily for Marcus it was more of a garrison base rather than having any real strategic importance, perhaps a training facility for aspirants wanting to join the Chapter. 

Recon work was done in low tech, _Section 6_ wanted its warrior to be able to operate in hostile environments without the aide of backup and orbital feeds. Despite being a real mission where the team could potentially get themselves killed, Marcus had got the distinct impression that it was also a mission _Section 6_ wanted them to learn from, from every possible angle.

Franco knowing each individuals strengths and weaknesses of the team had appointed Serena to be in charge of Recon for the next two weeks, it was her job to position the team in key spots to survey the base.

Two weeks of recon work was battering their body in this harsh environment, thick snow fell almost everyday, and harsh blizzard storms almost made the entire team lose their bearings on several occasions. Their base was situated in a small alcove on the other side of the mountain, it was a two kilometre trek every time they had to return to get fresh supplies, and communications was done through low frequency voxing on the planets comm networks. 

‘We’re attacking the Ultramarines, why the hell would the Custodes want to attack them, they’re probably the most loyal of all the Chapters?’ Andreas asked concerned one evening when the entire team re grouped to share the information they had gathered back at their makeshift head quarters. 

‘It’s not our business to question the God Emperor,’ Franco said with a finality to his tone.

‘Well, there’s roughly two hundred aspirants down there, or neophytes should I say waiting to be picked for 10th Company,’ Serena said trying to steer the conversation back to the mission on hand. 

‘Well I spotted roughly twenty full Astartes down there,’ Verkoya added in. His usual taunting of Selassie had ceased throughout the entirety of the mission, Marcus could see that Verkoya was a very serious soldier when it came down to the crunch. 

‘Well I don’t like the look of the Drill Sergeant, he looks like a very experienced veteran. I don’t think any of us could go toe to toe with that guy in hand to hand,’ Andreas said in dismay. 

‘We’ll if you’re scared, then I’ll have to do it if it comes to it,’ Selassie said with a confident smile and puffing out his large chest.

Jet screams made everyone jump as Thunderhawks flew past, the heavy blizzards drowned out a lot of noise especially at night until the ships were literally meters away, being so close to their target made everyone uncomfortable, even under Selassies cool demeanour, Marcus could see fear in his dark brown eyes. 

‘Hopefully it won’t have to come to that, we set off explosives in key areas, kill the majority then wait and shoot at any survivors that come out of the wreckage,’ Franco said simply.

‘PDF?’ Andreas asked.

‘Are you kidding?! No ones stupid enough to attack an Astartes base apart from us, the PDF are chicken shit, if they think someone’s got the balls to attack Astartes, they’ll keep well away!’ Selassie responded, shaking his head in surprise for Andreas even bringing them up. 

‘Besides, Astartes are very private about their affairs, they won’t want PDF troops coming anywhere near their base, and the PDF understand that,’ Captain Franco added in.


Chain link fences enclosed the perimeter of the Ultramarines base, with four ferocrete guard towers on each corner. The officers quarters, dining hall, ancillary offices and small monastery were located in a large octagonal two storey grey building. The façade was grey and drab like a bunker. The only insignia was an upside down Omega sign which was the symbol for the Ultramarines chapter bolted atop the entrances of every building.

The two hundred aspirants slept in five separate rectangular single storey grey buildings surrounding the main Octagonal building, once evening meals were taken, the aspirants went to their quarters and stayed there until the very early hours of the morning.

The base looked fairly new, hence the lack of Chapter decorations that usually come with an Astartes base or training camp. Marcus presumed the Ultramarines had relocated a forward training camp, for perhaps special or tactical ops training, away from the prying eyes of the Inquistion.

Marcus, Andreas, Verkoya and Selassie had been tasked with planting the explosive charges, they came from four separate directions. Franco was situated above them, providing cover from the North East, whilst the experienced sniper Serena had covered the South East. Marcus was glad Serena was covering him, if they were any hostiles that crept up behind him, he was certain Serena would be more likely to pick them off with one clean shot. 

Marcus found himself drenched in his own sweat, the nearer he got to the chain link fence the more his heart raced. Regardless of his battlefield experience and recent training, the thought of taking on an Astartes base and actually maybe having to fight Astartes scared the shit out of him. Despite his bodily functions going into overdrive he managed to keep a cool head and overcome his nervous disposition. 

He crept on all fours and kept his body close to the snow covered ground, his camocloak Section 6 provided was an enhancement of the Tanith First and Only cloaks, the cameleoline material pulsed negative electro magnetic static which made the cloak mirror like. 

‘Marcus stop!’ Serena whispered through his vox bead. Marcus stopped in his tracks, he was inches away from the fence. Senses on high alert he kept his head pressed to the floor, the side of his face went dumb from the coldness of the snow. He reduced his breathing and listened hard, he could hear very quiet footsteps a meter from his position. 

The Aspirant on duty had been taught how to walk quietly across snow, something many soldiers initially don’t think of when they step onto a snow covered battlefield. All these little techniques helped tremendously in improving a soldier’s survival. After what seemed like an eternity of silence, the Aspirant finally moved on into the darkness of the night.

‘Your clear to go…’ Serena whispered in his vox bead. He drew the metal cutters from his rucksack and started snipping at the fence, cutting a little hole for him to crawl through. Once inside the perimeter he got up into a crouch and scanned his surroundings, trying get his bearings. The first of the aspirants sleeping quarters was three hundred meters away but it meant he would have to move out into the open to place the charge. 

His task was to blow up the aspirants in their sleep. Verkoya’s job was to blow up the armoury, APC’s and the two Thunderhawks waiting on the designated landing zone to the north west of the base.

 Andreas was a heavily experienced Catachan fighter, so he was an expert at laying traps, he had planned to lay shredder mines outside the Octagonal buildings entrance and create a small killing field for when the full Astartes ran out. Remote detonators were placed at various points to release stun grenades and flares to create a distraction so Franco and Serena could quickly pick off targets while they were disorientated. 

The Octagonal building was made of strong ferrocrete and stone, it would require a hell of a lot of explosives to bring the building down and would require them to enter the building blind to lay explosives on interior walls, Franco had decided it would be safer and easier to lure the Veterans outside into the open. 

Selassies job was to lay mines like Andreas but mainly to run to the aide of any one of the team should he run into a little trouble, thanks to Selassies part genehancement he was the best match to deal with any guard patrols.

The team worked silently in the dark areas of the base keeping clear of the moving spotlights, continuously scanning the perimeter. After half an hour of creeping slowly and laying mines Marcus had placed the last four on each wall of the quarters. He moved quickly and quietly back to the small hole in the chain fence. Just as he was about to crawl through his entire body was pushed with tremendous force deep into the snow. 

‘Make any sudden movement and I’ll blow your apart!’ a voice growled in the darkness. Although he couldn’t see the person or anything else his instincts could feel a gun or bolter was being pointed straight at his head. Marcus’s heart beat pounded deep in chest, his adrenaline was pumping through his body even more. He moved his arms slowly and splayed them out to show surrender. He tried to remain calm and remember his training, but in this situation there was nothing he could do but pray that Serena could get a clear clean shot without making too much noise. 

Marcus could hear footsteps coming from his right, something was moving in the darkness, the pressure on his back eased slightly as the warrior turned to meet the new comer.

‘I heard movement, what have you got there?’ said a calm familiar voice from the darkness.

‘Whose that?’ the warrior asked, a tone confusion in his voice.

‘It’s me…’ the voice replied calmly, the footsteps getting louder at it crunched in the snow. If the warrior was not as confused as he was, he would have noticed the amount of noise the new comer was making in his walk as the patrol guards moved swiftly and almost silently. 

Marcus could not see a thing as his face was pressed hard against the floor unable to move to have a look at the newcomer. ‘We got ourselves a little spy’, the warrior said his tone more relaxed. The next thing Marcus knew he heard a crunch, a couple of thuds and finally the pressure lifted and another heavy thud as the sound of two men fell to the floor. Marcus looked behind and saw two large warriors wrestling it out, both wearing blue scouts armour. 

He drew out his knife and stood over the two wrestling warriors, Marcus could make out the dark sheen of Selassies skin in the moonlight, he was on top trying to strangle and pin down the guard. He moved quickly by the guards head and rammed his long knife into the scouts throat, whilst pressing his hand over the warriors mouth to muffle and sounds. 

Blood jutted out of the wound spraying both warriors in the face, the warrior wriggled madly in Selassies firm grip, but after several moments the body finally stopped shaking, Selassie held his position for another couple minutes ensuring the warrior was dead. 

‘Guys get out now!’ Serena’s voice echoed through the vox, she was no longer whispering. Marcus grabbed his metal cutters and created a bigger hole for Selassie to get through. Once the chain fence was cut away they sprinted off into the darkness, sweat drenching Marcus again as he picked up the lasguns hidden in a small ditch and waited.

Within a minute huge explosions erupted all over the base, Marcus could even see in the far distance that the Thunderhawks had exploded from Verkoya’s plasma charges. No way of escaping now, he thought to himself.

The next few minutes were a buzz with screaming and fiery explosions as surviving Aspirants dragged their burnt carcasses to the Octagonal building, sirens screamed into the night air, the Veterans were now awake and alert. Smaller explosions erupted from the centre, which was met with more screams, Marcus knew the Veterans had been caught in the trap. 

Before he knew it, flash bangs illuminated the night sky, Marcus could hear the rattle of bottler fire in the northwest of the base camp. The Astartes were disorientated and firing madly into the darkness. High calibre rifles could be heard from above, which let him know that Franco and Serena were now busy doing their part and picking off the survivors. 

It was a slaughter, he was surprised at how ill prepared the Astartes had been, but that was just down to pure luck. As far as he was concerned, his first mission for Section 6 was coming to an end and a successful one at that. 

‘What do we do now?’ Marcus asked as he looked at Selassie who stood a head above him. 
‘I think we better head to the rendezvous point,’ Selassie replied as he stared with quiet satisfaction at the carnage.


----------



## Thousandthson (May 17, 2010)

people are just shy is all, its got 56 views already, so you gotta be doing something right.


----------



## docsi26 (Aug 15, 2010)

very good want more


----------

